# Screenprinted Print in Tags on Thing Garments



## FoyerClothing (Nov 15, 2007)

We are trying to screenprint print in tags on thin girls shirts

ie. Next Level Burnout, Bella L8701, basically all ringspun girls shirts and some guys shirt like 6401

Anyhow, what are some tips for not pressing the print in tag through the shirt so it doesn't show on the outside of the shirt? (ruining the shirt IMO although I see this on shirts in store quite often) This is especially a problem on black shirts with white print tags. Or white shirts with black print tags. We have made plastisol transfers and are heat pressing them on for the time being, but that is more time consuming than printing them right in.

Waterbased print in tags are nearly impossible to not show through the neck?

Anyhow, tips on screen mesh, off contact, squeege, inks?

For the time being I'm sticking with transfers as the best option since the print is crisp, soft hand, and much more opaque than printing in a print tag.

Oh, on manual presses by the way


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Transfers really is the way to go.

Otherwise, use a higher mesh count on your screens (at least 156) , lighter strokes, and choose a color not so opposite to the shirt; Light gray on white, darker gray on darks.


----------

